

Greasemonkey word-count script for your Y Combinator funding application - olavk
http://olav.dk/code/ycombinatorwordcount.user.js
The instructions on the application form says "Please try to answer each question in less than 120 words." This Greasemonkey script displays the word count in the bottom right corner of the screen when you are typing in a textarea.
======
ivankirigin
I took the 120 words to be a suggestion.

~~~
alaskamiller
what if the backend software only takes in 120 characters and leaves
everything else out?

~~~
ivankirigin
Doubtful they would do something so opaque when their input is "Please try to
answer each question in less than 120 words."

